# Skipooterky - Venice



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The boys have been working so hard on the Lord of the Rings epic productions they (and I) needed a break.

However, they went to Venice without me!

​*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha I love it ! They snuck out of the house without you?! :laughing2:

I agree, they did need a break , but so does mom! Lol. I wonder what made them choose Venice? I wonder who's idea it was?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's too bad, Deb--I hear they have _wonderful_ food in Venice. And the scenery! Ah, it's to die for. Truly an amazing place...

Pity the boys didn't drag you along! 

I can see they're having lots of fun, though--Sparky makes an excellent gondolier! :laughing:

:yo:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Venice*

Maybe A special romantic trip is in store for you and your very patient sweetheart is in the stars!!!! Blessings:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Haha I love it ! They snuck out of the house without you?! :laughing2:

I agree, they did need a break , but so does mom! Lol. I wonder what made them choose Venice? I wonder who's idea it was?

Click to expand...

 I imagine it was Skipper's idea, I remember when he was doing his secret agent work he loved Italy... :laughing2:



StarlingWings said:



That's too bad, Deb--I hear they have wonderful food in Venice. And the scenery! Ah, it's to die for. Truly an amazing place...

Pity the boys didn't drag you along! 

I can see they're having lots of fun, though--Sparky makes an excellent gondolier! :laughing:

:yo:

Click to expand...

 Sparky does look cute in his little hat and tie, doesn't he. 



Jo Ann said:



Maybe A special romantic trip is in store for you and your very patient sweetheart is in the stars!!!! Blessings:Love birds::Love birds:

Click to expand...

 I don't think so but thanks for the sweet thought, Jo Ann. 
I really don't like to travel.  
I much prefer being at home with my dog and birds.  
I like traveling vicariously through pictures and even sending the boys off on adventures. *


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

FaeryBee, your budgies are so well travelled. It must be a tough life being SUPERSTARS but, every celebrity needs a little get away now and then from the rigours of a very busy birdie schedule. 

Paaaaarrrr-tttaaaay! :woot:arty2::woot:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh my lol .they took off without you.I guess they decided to travel to Venice and admire the scenery.I don't blame you for wanting to stay home.I don't like to travel to far myself lol.blessings my friend and hopefully the boys will return safely and soon with some gifts for you.:green pied:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! I agree with Gigi: Sparky makes a very good gondoliere. I can imagine him singing "O sole miiiiiiooooooooo".


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The sneaky boys, a little invite would have been nice, though!
They do seem to be having a great time on their vacation! 

I am yet to find out how some of my lovies manage to get away to be on set for Peachy's Lord of the Rings movie adaptation. 
Maybe they have received stealth training from special agents Skipooterky.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

aluz said:


> I am yet to find out how some of my lovies manage to get away to be on set for Peachy's Lord of the Rings movie adaptation.
> Maybe they have received stealth training from special agents Skipooterky.


So whenever you find your lovebirds missing again, you _know_ to look at Skipooterky's next LOTR post :laughing2:!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


bluewing said:



FaeryBee, your budgies are so well travelled. It must be a tough life being SUPERSTARS but, every celebrity needs a little get away now and then from the rigours of a very busy birdie schedule. 

Paaaaarrrr-tttaaaay! :woot:arty2::woot:

Click to expand...

So true -- being secret agents/chief of staff and POTUS, world wide adventurers AND movie stars takes a great deal of time and energy with little left over for relaxation. :001_rolleyes:



shanebudgie said:



 oh my lol .they took off without you.I guess they decided to travel to Venice and admire the scenery.I don't blame you for wanting to stay home.I don't like to travel to far myself lol.blessings my friend and hopefully the boys will return safely and soon with some gifts for you.:green pied:

Click to expand...

 As long as they return safe and sound, that's enough for me. 



nuxi said:



Very cute! I agree with Gigi: Sparky makes a very good gondoliere. I can imagine him singing "O sole miiiiiiooooooooo".

Click to expand...

 That made me laugh, Gabi! 



aluz said:



The sneaky boys, a little invite would have been nice, though!
They do seem to be having a great time on their vacation! 

I am yet to find out how some of my lovies manage to get away to be on set for Peachy's Lord of the Rings movie adaptation. 
Maybe they have received stealth training from special agents Skipooterky. 

Click to expand...

 You do realize that Skipooterky have a special stealth plane they sent for your lovies, right? :laughing2:



RavensGryf said:



So whenever you find your lovebirds missing again, you know to look at Skipooterky's next LOTR post :laughing2:!

Click to expand...

Egg-zactly, Julie!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

That'll do Deb. That'll do.

:laughing::clap::wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tooo Funny, Ann!

:laughing: :thumbsup: :laughing2:*


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

lol they must be having lots of fun. too bad they did not tell you


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I actually thought Skipooterky was in possession of a teleportation device! 

Julie, the problem is I can't tell when they're missing!  But they manage to get back home safely.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Island said:



lol they must be having lots of fun. too bad they did not tell you 

Click to expand...

 Yes, I'm sure they are. Who knows what they'll think of next.



aluz said:



Haha, I actually thought Skipooterky was in possession of a teleportation device! 

Julie, the problem is I can't tell when they're missing!  But they manage to get back home safely. 

Click to expand...

Well, ummmm, yeah - they actually do have a teleporation device. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I think the spaceship had one of those devices as well as some Snickers bars.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These boys sure have great adventures in the best places.:yes: Since you 
didn't get to go along, maybe they will bring back a special gift for you.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Well, of All the Nerve - sneaking off without telling or inviting you - and Then sending back a postcard of their festive adventure!...:thumbdown: Even though you prefer not to travel, it would have been nice to at Least get an invitation.
Hey - that Sparky looks as if he was Born to Gondole...*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hey guys, why am I always the one doing all the work? Skip, last time you made me chauffeur you and Gisele shopping in Beverly Hills and now this, which takes a lot more energy to row 2 birdies! This is not right and I'm telling mom when we get back!" - Sparky

"This is indeed a nice trip but it would have been much more romantic if we brought some female companions, don't ya think? And I really wanted to sing _O sole Miooooo_ to Mallorn, but sitting in this raft with just the 3 of us guys feels kinda weird."- Scooter

"Can you two stop whining and just enjoy the trip? Lunch is on me when we get to St Mark's Square and we can also dive bomb those pigeons!" - Skipper



nuxi said:


> Very cute! I agree with Gigi: Sparky makes a very good gondoliere. I can imagine him singing "O sole miiiiiiooooooooo".


Good one, Gaby!



aluz said:


> Yes, I think the spaceship had one of those devices as well as some Snickers bars.


Good one, Ana



SPBudgie said:


> *Well, of All the Nerve - sneaking off without telling or inviting you - and Then sending back a postcard of their festive adventure!...:thumbdown: Even though you prefer not to travel, it would have been nice to at Least get an invitation.
> Hey - that Sparky looks as if he was Born to Gondole...*


Amen, Ollie


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky send their thanks to Cody, Ollie and Nick.

Ana, 
Now Scooter is trying to find where he can buy Snickers Bars in Venice. *


----------

